# Lace Up Road Shoe Options?



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

My Sidi 5 Genius are showing some wear and I am going to retire them to winter riding. For late Spring through early Fall riding I am looking for a lace up shoe that is not too narrow. I wear a 44 in the Sidi and my foot measures about 4" at its widest point and some charts suggest that is a "D" or average size. However, I know from experience that a wider toe box works better for me for a variety of reasons. I have never adjusted my Sidi's while riding and I like the idea of using laces for my style of riding. I use Speedplay cleats.

The lace up options I know about are:

Giro Empire ACC - supposed to be wider that other Empire styles
Garneau 84 -- unknown, don't care for the color schemes
Shimano S Works Sub6 -- supposed to have a wider toe box
Dromarti -- I have seen a pair of these and they are very nice, but unknown toe box so I sent them an email. Image Below
Vittoria Classic -- unknown to me.
Bontrager Classique -- no info
Quoc Pham Night --- new shoe, no info

Any experience with these lace-up shoes (Quoc Pham excepted) or are there others to consider that have a wider toe box?


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have the Giro Republic LX shoes which are similar to the ACC's you have listed, I also have the Empire VR90s from Giro and well the Alpineduro's. The shoes are all quite comfy but I have them all in different sizes. The VR90s I have in a 43.5, the Republic in a 44 and the Alpines in 45, width is not too much of an issue with a lace up shoe since you can tighten them as much or as little as you want. Also laces can well be laced different have a look at Ian's Shoelace site to create a better fitting shoe or to relieve a pressure area.


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

Specialized S-Works Sub6 

I have no direct experience with the Sub6 but I've used Expert Road and S-Works XC shoes and find they have a roomier toe box than most other shoes.


----------



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

I tried on the Sub 6 and it felt very nice, enough room in the toe box and a tight heel fit, very light. I also tried on the ACC Giro and it was a bit less room in the toe box, but probably enough room after some riding and stretching. I inquired about the Vittoria and received no reply from the rep. I asked several questions via email about the Dromarti and they were very responsive and helpful. I was about ready to pull the trigger on those when I noticed the Bontrager Clqssique was on sale. I could not find a Classique locally, but tried on what appeared to be a similar fit Bongrager and it seemed fine. With a 30 day money back guarantee and about 1/2 price (they are about 139 now) i could not resist and ordered a size 44. For about $150 I could not be happier. The sole is very stiff, the shoe is well ventilated, and the uppers have what appears to be a nice synthetic material. I have worn them for a couple hundred miles and they meet all my expectations. I was prepare to spend more and happy to pay less......


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

Dang, those look nicer in person than in the ads. Thanks for the review on them!


----------



## Mandre82 (Jan 22, 2016)

metalheart said:


> I tried on the Sub 6 and it felt very nice, enough room in the toe box and a tight heel fit, very light. I also tried on the ACC Giro and it was a bit less room in the toe box, but probably enough room after some riding and stretching. I inquired about the Vittoria and received no reply from the rep. I asked several questions via email about the Dromarti and they were very responsive and helpful. I was about ready to pull the trigger on those when I noticed the Bontrager Clqssique was on sale. I could not find a Classique locally, but tried on what appeared to be a similar fit Bongrager and it seemed fine. With a 30 day money back guarantee and about 1/2 price (they are about 139 now) i could not resist and ordered a size 44. For about $150 I could not be happier. The sole is very stiff, the shoe is well ventilated, and the uppers have what appears to be a nice synthetic material. I have worn them for a couple hundred miles and they meet all my expectations. I was prepare to spend more and happy to pay less......
> 
> View attachment 313930


May we know where did you get them?


----------



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

You can/could get them online direct from Trek, but since the local shop helped me with the fitting in similar Bontrager shoes, I ordered from them for the same sale price (Folsom Bike is the shop).


----------

